# Your favorite New England brew?



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

Going through a New England brewery :beer: list and checking it twice for gift ideas.

Down in Joisey land my in-laws like Long Trail :beer:.

What's yours?
:beer:


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 21, 2011)

#1 would be Baxter IPA.

Other favorites:

Gritty's Halloween, Christmas, and Scottish
Geary's Summer and HSA
Shipyard Prelude


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 21, 2011)

local to me is Mercury brewing company -- recommend Clown Shoes Clementine  or Ipswitch Ale


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 21, 2011)

Switchback is always a great choice:beer:


----------



## HD333 (Dec 21, 2011)

NH - 
Tuckerman Pale Ale
anything from Moat Mt Smokehouse

VT-
Long Trail Ale, but Hibernatetor is doing the trick now.

MA-
Harpoon IPA
BBC Stealrail or any of their other offerings.


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2011)

Zoe from here:

http://www.mainebeercompany.com/Site/Our_Beer.html

Could be my favorite beer that I've ever had.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 21, 2011)

Lawson's Finest Liquids, 2011 National IPA Champion, is #1 around here.
http://www.lawsonsfinest.com/


----------



## Edd (Dec 21, 2011)

Moat Mt Pale Ale.

Smuttynose Pale Ale is a close second.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 21, 2011)

My favorites are Long trail, or Magic Hat


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wolavers


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2011)

MAINE - Allagash Curieux

NH - Tuckerman Pale Ale

VT - Trapp Vienna Lager, Northshire Rye-PA, Long Trail Centennial Red

MA - BBC Steelrail, Harpoon Winter Warmer

CT - Hooker Ale (seriously what's not to like about saying to the bartender "i'll have a hooker!" :lol: )

RI - Newport Storm wild blueberry 

My NE favorites


----------



## ski stef (Dec 21, 2011)

Goodnight Irene by LT but limited.  Switchback would be real high up on my list, big ole glass at charitys with some wings brings good memories.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BMac (Dec 22, 2011)

I just had a couple Otter Creek IPAs that were outstanding.  

Trout River Rainbow Red is always a solid choice as well.


----------



## Edd (Dec 22, 2011)

BMac said:


> I just had a couple Otter Creek IPAs that were outstanding.



Are they the ones that make a black IPA?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Long Trail Ale, Double Bag or Blackbeary Wheat.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2011)

BlackBeary Wheat gets my vote.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 22, 2011)

Edd said:


> Are they the ones that make a black IPA?



Yup, Alpine Black IPA.  One of my faves lately.  I also love the Jay Peak Tram Ale by Long Trail when I can get up there.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

Tuckerman Pale Ale
Jay Peak Tram Ale
Shipyard Old Thumper ESA


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Love Tuckerman Alt


----------



## caddis (Dec 22, 2011)

The Shed. Great beer and memories driving an hour to grab a barrel and bring the delicious treat home.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 22, 2011)

caddis said:


> The Shed. Great beer and memories driving an hour to grab a barrel and bring the delicious treat home.



That's in Stowe, right?  Love that place!


----------



## caddis (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes. Stowe’s a great mountain but The Shed is the deciding factor especially to return the keg.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the Shed is no more.

Mountain Ale is the one beer in my life that I literally drank so much of, that I couldn't drink it anymore.  I worked in the kitchen at the Shed on two occasions.  At the time, employees could purchase a growler for $1, up to two growlers per shift.  

Favorite brews include:

The Alchemist Brewery Heady Topper
Switchback
Allegash White
Smuttynose Shoals Pale
Gritty McDuff's Pub style Ale
McNeill's Champ Ale
Long Trail Ale


----------



## caddis (Dec 22, 2011)

Are they going to find a new location or done for good?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2011)

caddis said:


> Are they going to find a new location or done for good?



I haven't had the discussion with my friends in town.  The papers say they're looking for a new location, however Ken and Kathy are getting up there in years.  I'd have to imagine they are weighing the cost/benefit of retiring vs reopening in a new location.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 22, 2011)

BMac said:


> I just had a couple Otter Creek IPAs that were outstanding.
> 
> Trout River Rainbow Red is always a solid choice as well.



Their Copper Ale and Stovepipe Porter are pretty tasty as well.

Also like Long Trail Ale and Hit the Trail Ale and an occasional Double Bagger.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 22, 2011)

This is like asking me to pick a favorite of my kids.......I think my list is similar to most of you:

Switchback
Tuckerman Pale Ale (their new one, Altitude, is tasty, too...pricey, but tasty)
Long Trail Pale Ale and Hibernator
Magic Hat Single Chair
Ipswich Harvest

And if I got the MRV more, Lawson's would definitely be on there.  I've had 6 or 7 different types, but not enough of one to definitely put it on the list.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

nick said:


> love tuckerman alt



qft!


----------



## soposkier (Dec 22, 2011)

Stand by Beers:

Smuttynose IPA
Wachusett IPA
Harpoon IPA 

(yes there is a theme.....)

Also Grittys black fly stout on nitro tap is a must have, escpecially fresh at the brewpub.


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

I had it this summer for the first time, it was really good. My family is mostly in Dusseldorf, Germany, and Alt bier has its roots out there. It's probably partially nostalgia but I just love it. Whenever I visit I end up bringing like 5 or 6 liters home with me. I even tried to brew it at home, it was OK, but just not the same. 

Tuckerman Alt is probably the closest I've had to what I drank in Dusseldorf


----------



## kingdom-tele (Dec 22, 2011)

bar harbor brewing co - cadillac mt. stout

hill farmstead brewery - earl and the james

switchback(the summer brew, I swear there is a dark and one) and switchback porter


----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2011)

Bar Harbor Real Ale(sold on the island..., the bottles shipped don't seem to be as good ....)
By bottle:  Think Otter Creek's ambers are great..
...this now has me intriged ..."Tuckerman Alt is probably the closest I've had to what I drank in Dusseldorf"


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 22, 2011)

Switchback gets my vote.
For those that like The Shed brews, Otter Creek bought the recipes/rights to the name and will be brewing it.
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/...Otter-Creek-Brewing-Co-purchases-Shed-Brewery


----------



## Edd (Dec 22, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Yup, Alpine Black IPA.  One of my faves lately.  I also love the Jay Peak Tram Ale by Long Trail when I can get up there.



That black IPA is pretty damn good.  Tried it this fall at the Redhook NE Berewfest in Portsmouth and Otter Creek seemed to be the favorite in our group.

I see a bunch of love for Tuckerman's Pale Ale here.  I drink it sometimes but I find it to be really inconsistent.  Does anybody else notice this?


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 22, 2011)

my #1 favorite
Portsmouth Brewery Black Cat Stout

Only available at the brewery and if you're lucky they may have it in growlers to go.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 23, 2011)

Trout River Rainbow Red.  It's been a favorite of mine since the Lyndon State days.  

They don't sell it in CT so every time I'm in VT I stock up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2011)

Edd said:


> I see a bunch of love for Tuckerman's Pale Ale here.  I drink it sometimes but I find it to be really inconsistent.  Does anybody else notice this?



yes

I remember trying it for the 1st time like five years ago at a party and thought it was delicious.  Next time I saw it in a store I bought a six pack and it tasted so different that I thought I perhaps had tried a different variety than the Pale.  The amount of hops in the brew seems to vary considerably.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 23, 2011)

Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter

My beloved LT Double Bag.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 23, 2011)

Harpoon and Shipyahhd


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2011)

Woodstock Pigs Ear (perhaps the best brown ale ever created!)
Smuttynose Old Brown Dog 
LT Dbl Bag
Harpoon Winter Warmer
Grittys Christmas Ale


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 27, 2011)

Heady Topper from The Alchemist


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.whitebirchbrewing.com/
Hooksett, NH

Very good Belgian style ales.

Love Long Trail and Tuckerman's as well.


----------

